# My Scott Addict R2 2009



## b24fsb

Here is my 2009 Scott Addict R2, I had a CR1 but crashed it so I decided to upgrade frames. 

Frame - Scott Addit R2 52cm
Bar - Zipp SL traditional bend 44 c2c
Bar Tape - Arundel Gecko tape (very grippy and cushy)
Stem - FSA OS-115, 120mm 
Cables - Nokon 
Cages - Profile Design Carbon
Saddle - Selle San Marco Aspide
Pedals - Look Keo Carbon 
Groupo - SRAM Red 
wheelset
Front - Mavic Aksium Race 
Rear - PowerTap 2.4 SL, 32 spoke 3x Mavic Open Pro 
These are my training wheels and I was going to buy some Easton EC90 Aero's to race with but had to use that money for the new frame, so I will be using my training wheels to train and race  even with a 2000+g wheelset the bike with comp, pedals and cages is 15.72lb


----------



## Lakemichchip

Sweet!


----------



## zuppy51

Nice build, well done!


----------



## santosjep

*nice build!!*

Addicts are indeed fantastic rides. Would you mind posting pics w/ less blue hues . Are you planning to put this nice piece of carbon art on a pair of CF wheelsets in the future? Now, that would be pimp.. 


Thanks,

Joe


----------



## hrt4me

Nice bike. What's holding it up in all the photos?


----------

